# Supstrats of crushed vulcanic stones



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

What do you think about the mixture of crushed stones of vulkanic origin and river sand?

I now that there are some products called lavalit and lavatit,but since there are non on the Serbian market, I plan to crush some vulcanic stones, that can be find here and to mix them with river sand.

I have also previously planed to mix peat as well, but I think that I don't need peat with lava originated substrates, since I already have peat in the external filter mass.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I kinda like the idea, if you can get it "fine" enough. Should give a pretty cool look to the substrate, as well as have a good nutrient base.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

I used it for a long time, and works very well.

Just the lava rock crushed with a hammer. In the beginning I thought it would be a problem, because it formed a lot of "dust" and I suposed the plants will have some dificult to stick the roots, but it did well.

You can see some photos here


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

I have always used volcanic substrate/rocks for the past 38 years. Almost all has been hand collected - none store bought. The porous nature of the lava makes for a huge surface area for bacteria and micro-organisms to grow while not being bothered by the fish. An extra food supply always comes in handy.


----------

